# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >    لعبة 5 بم....

## BaTi(^_^)GooL

عندي لعبة جديدة إن شاء الله تعجبكم......... 
هي عبارة عن أرقام نبدأ من الرقم واحد واللي يوصل الى رقم 5 يقول ..بم.. 
ورقم 15يقول..بم1..ورقم25يقول..(2بم)..ورقم35يقول..(3بم).  .وهكذا... 
واللي يخطأ يقول شي يضحك....يعني نكته(5) 
واني ابدأ الحين وقول.. 
واحد..

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

2


فروته

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

3

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

4 بس ممكن توضيح اكثر

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

يعني أنا ألحين مفروض أكتب 1 بم لأني وصلت إلى العدد 5 عدل ونستمر إذا وصلنا إلى عدد من مضاعفات 5 يعني البعدي يقول 2 بم إذا وصل 10 واللي بعدي يقول 3 بم إذا وصل إلى 15 وهكذا بس إذا كتب 5 أو 10 أو 15 يحكم عليه بكتابه نكته يعني إذا وصل إلى عدد من مضاعفات الخمسة يكتب بم يعني أنا ألحين أقول


1 بم


وان شاء الله فهمتوا اللعية(1)

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

يعني الحين انا اكتب 2 بم

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

لا انت ألحين تكتب 6 واللي بعدك 7 لمن نوصل إلى 9 اللي بعده ما يكتب 10 يكتب 2 بم

ان شائ الله فهمت علينا

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

يعني انت مفروض تقول 6 وأنا أقول 7
واللي  بعدي يقول 8 وكذا

----------


## شجن

8

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

9

وعشان أوضه زيادة اللي بعدي يكتب 2 بم لأن العشرة من مضاعفات 5 وهذا هو البم الثاني لكذا نكتب 2 بم

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

2 بم  فهمت

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

مادري خرفت يمكن.. 

 1


 فـروته.

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

2..

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

3
 فـروته.

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

4

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

5
     3  بم.. 

 فـ روته.

----------


## شاهزنان

1

----------


## أمير العاشقين

2

أمير العاشقين

----------


## شاهزنان

3

----------


## أمير العاشقين

4
أمير العاشقين

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

4 بم .. 


    فـ روته..

----------


## شجن

1

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

2

----------


## زهرة الهدى

3

----------


## أمير العاشقين

4

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

5 بم  :)

----------


## أمير العاشقين

1

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

2
   فروته

----------


## أمير العاشقين

3

أمير العاشقين

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

4

   فروته

----------


## أمير العاشقين

5 بم بم بم بم بم بم بم بم بمببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببم

----------


## شاهزنان

1

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

والله قوي امير (5)(5) .. 

    2

  فـ ــروته..

----------


## أمير العاشقين

3


أمير العاشقين

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

4

  فروته

----------


## أمير العاشقين

5 بم بم بم بم بم بم بم بم بم بم 

بببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببم

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه (5) 

  1
   فروته

----------


## أمير العاشقين

2 

 أمير العاشقين

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

3
   فروته

----------


## بيسان

4

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

5  بمممم 

  فروته

----------


## كراميل

1
 كراميل

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

2
  فروته

----------


## شجن

3

----------


## بيسان

4

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

6 بم بم بم .. 

   فـ ـ ـروته..

----------


## كراميل

7
كراميل

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

8

  فـ روته..

----------


## كراميل

9
كراميل

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

10
 7 بم .. 

 فــ روته..

----------


## شجن

11

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

12

----------


## بيسان

13

----------


## ميمو

14

----------

